# A few pictures from my Latest trip out West



## manOfaith (Feb 29, 2008)

Myself and my girlfriend drove out west for a 7 night backpacking adventure in the mountains. It was a trip of a lifetime with Goldens, rainbows, brookies, and cutt's. 

Thought I would share a few of the Goldens.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Great Pics!

Glacier?


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Beautiful country! Thanks for sharing.
Jim


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

Gorgeous fish, I'm incredibly jealous


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow!


----------



## driftfisher (May 1, 2008)

Amazing pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

The pics are breathtaking and the colors on the fish are fabulous. Another reason why we need to protect these special places. That's a very pristine area and thanks for sharing.


----------



## manOfaith (Feb 29, 2008)

Your welcome, glad you guys enjoy the pictures. 

Definately a very special place. I dream of visiting it again some day to find it in the same state as I remember!


----------



## Mosquito Bait (May 19, 2010)

OK, so you've wetted our appetites. Where is it? I don't remember any streams like that running through Glacier. Could it be in the Bitteroots?


----------



## manOfaith (Feb 29, 2008)

Its in WY


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

oh so jealous!
my guess wyoming-wind river range.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Those pics look too good to be real! Thanks for sharing.
sslopok


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Amazing! Where were you? I'm planning a trip out west for next fall, and I'm wondering where you were to get that great scenery and great fishing.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Great fish and great pics!


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Amazing photographs of the rocks and landscape, what camera did you use, great shots of the fish also, but where is the photograph of the girlfriend or was she the only one to know how to use the camera. lol


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Tetons! Very Very beautiful scenery and great fish! What an amazing landscape to submerse yourself in while fishing. My little bro is out there right now, but he's making his way across those ridges and working on the "Grand Traverse" right now.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

i'll second the tetons, beautiful scenery, both the landscape and fish!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Something just doesn't look quite right to be the Tetons unless the pics were from the ID side. I'm thinking it might be another range SE of the Tetons.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

'beauty, tough to sit here at work and look at this.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

ih772 said:


> Something just doesn't look quite right to be the Tetons unless the pics were from the ID side. I'm thinking it might be another range SE of the Tetons.


only other set of mountains i can think of in the area is the beartooth, but i think thats at the border of montana/wyoming, if i'm not mistaken, could be wrong. Havent been there since i was a kid. Great area though


----------



## flyfish25 (Sep 17, 2005)

I will not spot burn but I proposed to my wife on the banks of that lake over a decade ago...good times! One of the most beautiful places I have ever seen. The cuts go nuts for caddis there! 

Bring the hiking boots and bear spray if you plan on going


----------



## manOfaith (Feb 29, 2008)

flyfish25 said:


> I will not spot burn but I proposed to my wife on the banks of that lake over a decade ago...good times! One of the most beautiful places I have ever seen. The cuts go nuts for caddis there!
> 
> Bring the hiking boots and bear spray if you plan on going


Thanks for keeping the place quiet! Couldn't have picked a better view for a proposal!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

My goodness, that is amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thank You!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Oh great, one more thing to add to my bucket list. Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## manOfaith (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll add a few more.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
[/COLOR] 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

As the crow flies I live less than ten miles from where you took those pictures. Hell, I can see some of those mountains from my back door and I am still jealous! I need to make time and go back up there soon. Great pics!!


----------

